# 1.8t awp wiring to 98 aba ce2 wiring in a 85 gti



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

I have done alot of research on this subject. I have many pages saved in my favorites and have gone over them I have a good grasp that i can splice into the CE2 wiring harness with the AWP engine managment wiring. I own both bentleys . I was hoping that someone out there has a diagram that could walk me through this. Im familiar with the CE2 since i have done a few VR swaps but those are way easy ,this is a little more complex and I dont want to make any mistakes.

Im not a noob Just havent done a 1.8t swap befor I have everything else down like tranny/clutch(using the g60 tranny with a quaife), cable shift swap, 5lug swap, MKIII dash swap and full CE2 wiring swap . Im just wanting to go into the splicing part with all the proper knowledge and I know someone out there has a Diagram . Thanks for the help and Taking the time to read this.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

is this any good to you
http://clubgti.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205887


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

has the 85 been converted to CE2?


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

dik-van-dub said:


> is this any good to you
> http://clubgti.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205887


thanks , I went over this one already and it looks very helpful . Im hoping to find someone with a diagram/ schematic. THANKS AGAIN 



> bonesaw
> 
> 
> has the 85 been converted to CE2?


Yea i did a wiring swap out of a 98 golf


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

bump..... Im really hoping someone out there has a diagram showing exactly which wires go to the ce2 wiring and which wires i can elimnate from both .... Thanks again


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

ok i get it , im just looking to get my car on the road Im not trying to take this info and sale it.. If anyone can please help me .... Just PM me a link or even walk me through it Im pretty sure this can go fast If i can get one of you guys to Help... If anyone out there is in the PNW ill buy ya some beer or whatever your poison may be .... Im starting to beg .. please forgive me


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bump..help my man out!!!


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

i will be doing the same thing follow this.
http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/ it should answer some of your questions.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> bump..help my man out!!!


Thanks Chris , Al told me you were a good guy , and you proved it  :thumbup:


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

jimivr6 said:


> i will be doing the same thing follow this.
> http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/ it should answer some of your questions.


thanks man I have read this entire link... Its great help I understand the pin outs and everything ... Im just hoping someone out there can help me confirm some wiring for me .... Im doing a AWP motor and wiring ... I want to use the mk3 ce2 wiring since im doing a mk3 dash swap and makes for easy install since there was a VR6 in this mk2 previously.. Im not looking for hand outs just hoping that someone can give me a diagram to go by...Thanks again


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

the link should help you . only think left is to have the bentley manuals for both


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

whats wrong with the link i supplied u cant really get it anymore explained than that


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

dik-van-dub said:


> whats wrong with the link i supplied u cant really get it anymore explained than that


i do better with wiring diagrams....... i dont do well with something that is written out and doesnt match colors. It just tells you what plug is what and not where it goes ce2 side.... Im not much of an electrical guy I can rebuild a motor no problem I just have issues and need things explained in detail a little more then Just telling me color and what a wire does .... I need to know where it goes to the ce2 side....


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

if you read it all properlly it does actually tell you what wire from what mk4 plug that should be spliced into what ce2 fuse box connector and its position. the only thing it doesnt tell/ show you is where exactly these positions are, but the diagram below shows you that


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

dik-van-dub said:


> if you read it all properlly it does actually tell you what wire from what mk4 plug that should be spliced into what ce2 fuse box connector and its position. the only thing it doesnt tell/ show you is where exactly these positions are, but the diagram below shows you that


THanks man this makes a whole lot more sense 

im going to try this IF any one has any suggestions on this or changes please do 



connections from fusebox

G1
2-outside air temp sensor-brown/white.

3-fuel pump relay earth trigger-yellow /blue----T6 brown connector pin 2-purple/white.

4-ecu switched live-black---T6-brown connector pin 1 15amp-black or black/purple(and vss pin 1).

6-fusebox-earth to engine block-t14a pin 9.

8-live from fuel pump-red/white---T14a pin 6 10amp-yellow/black.

10-live from ecu relay-black/yellow---T6 brown connector pin 5 10amp-blue/yellow

11-vehicle speed sensor to pin 2-white/blue.

12-tacho to clocks signal-green/black---T10 orange connector pin 2-green/red


G2

1-oil temp sensor-green/black.

2-outside air temp-white/red.

3-coolant temp gauge-yellow/red---T14a connector pin 4-purple 

9-constant live 20amp to ecu-black(need to fit a pin to g2 plug) ---T6 brown connector pin 4-red/green

10-high oil pressure from switch-yellow.

11-low oil pressure from switch-blue/black.

F

1-starter motor exciter-red/black.

3-alternator ignition trigger-blue.

4-vehicle speed sensor pin 3 earth.

6-reverse switch pin 2-black/red.

7-reverse switch pin 1-black.

(single connector)
W
1-vehicle speed sensor junction-blue/white---T10 orange pin 6-blue/white.

(single connector)
z
1-injectors switched live-red---T14a pin 5 10amp-red/purple. 




T10W -White connector
pin 4 - white/red to clutch pedal switch (Clutch pedal switch in car)-using vw brake switch
other side of terminal to earth


Diag port; 
Pin 4; earth.
Pin 7:T10 Orange pin 1 - grey/white.
pin 16; fused switched live .
Pin 10; battery live.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

today is the day i start the wiring Im just hoping someone out there will help me with confidance im starting by weeding out the wires i Dont need from the ce2 wiring got my fingers crossed hoping it will go smooth


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

get the car wired..get it started, then peel back and shave out the unneeded. found that way easier than make an accident and shave out a wire you needed. just my POV

:beer:


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> get the car wired..get it started, then peel back and shave out the unneeded. found that way easier than make an accident and shave out a wire you needed. just my POV
> 
> :beer:


THanks Im following that route for sure I just pulled out the aba ecu harness and now im about to add in the awp wiring and then get it started and go from there


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

i guess you don't have a mk3 bentley do you ? that would really help you.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

I did get the motor in today though


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this thread has a link and some talk that may help you


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this thread has a link and some talk that may help you


 yep and im getting more and more confident as i read every word of every thread and anything else i can find here is a list of what i have used to help me so far .... Im just nervious cause it a lot of stuff to f up ..... WHAT thread and link are you referring to? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-AWP-MKII-GTI-Swap&highlight=1.8t+swap+mkiii 
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=205887 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3701651 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1475085 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2666114 
http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/header.htm


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

jimivr6 said:


> i guess you don't have a mk3 bentley do you ? that would really help you.


 yes i do I have mk2, mk3 ,and mk4 bentleys Im just being a ***** and hoping someone can give me the confidence to pull this off ... Im a great mechanic and wiring is just overwhelming to me and I hate putting a bunch of time in to only fry a wiring harness


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5049235-APH-AWW-AWP-AWV-wiring-harness-comparison 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5268834-97-Jetta-AWM-1.8t-build&p=71127479#post71127479


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

im so frustrated .... i spent over 2 hrs and got no where the list i used earlier doesnt match pin out on the ce2 wiring im using so im at a complete loss right now...... please help? has any one out there swapped a AWP into a 98 golf??????????????


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

what does it mean the pin outs doesnt match?


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

dik-van-dub said:


> what does it mean the pin outs doesnt match?


 oh the bentley for the 98 wiring isnt matching a few pin out off the fuse panel


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

alot of cars pre-99.5..the bentley's aren't 100% accurate...dont believe me?? go get a MKI,MKII, and MKIII in pairs and compare both cars to the bentley...lol 


wish i could help dude...if only i lived on the fukn mainland instead of here


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

